# Texas city need crew or will be crew weekdays



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

Need a crew for short deep sea trip up to 30 miles or will be a crew member in july during weekdays.

I am available during weekdays. Fishing license, no drug, and no alcohol. My boat is 19.5 ft and can take two people and myself. 

cell 713 291 5575 bo ashna


----------

